# I am Furious, and I want to quit!!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Tonight was Wolfie's second obedience class. Last week, he barked and barked a lot, but eventually settled down. Tonight, we walked in, and he was barking again. As soon as we walked down the steps into the large auditorium that the obedience club divides up and uses for classrooms, this woman, who I saw ordering some people around, came up to me, got in my face, and yelled " if you can't stop him from barking, you will never be allowed to come back here again!" Thinking that she was a club official or an instructor, I allowed her to grab Wolfie's collar. She then gave him a couple of corrections with the prong collar. He kept barking anyways, and she HIT HIM on the muzzle! She's **** lucky that he didn't bite her! Then she went over to Wolfie's instructor with a spray water bottle and told her to use it on Wolfie and walked away. I went right up to Wolfie's instructor and asked her who that woman was. She said she had no idea! I told her what the woman said and did and the instructor told me that she has no right to tell me that I can't come back and that I was welcome anytime. She also said she would never use the spray bottle on Wolfie, and that she doesn't believe in hitting dogs. She said she would talk to someone about it. Meanwhile, this woman had her dog in the advanced class next to us. I was waiting for the potty break to go and give her a piece of my mind, but she disappeared just as we were about to break, and didn't come back. I sent an email to the club and told them if they didn't do something about it, I am quitting and I want my money back. I just may quit anyways. There are plenty of other obedience schools around here.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wowza I would have lopped that woman on her nose instructor/club official or not- nice use of restraint


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Wowza I would have lopped that woman on her nose instructor/club official or not- nice use of restraint


I knew that if I got upset, Wolfie would probably try and attack. He doesn't like it when people upset his Mama


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

It would have gotten ugly between her/Titon and/or me/her if that was us. But I have a very short fuse so kudos to you for restraint.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Wolfie attack crazy lady who screamed at you and then hit him- oh no that would have been a shame I took Zoe to a training class at 9 weeks and quit that same night because the idiot instructor instructed me to smack her nose when she jumped on me and firmly say no. I looked at her and said obviously this class is not for me thank you for your time and walked away. I was reimbursed half. 

What makes your situation worse is this was just some idiot in another class. I would report it and next class confront her nicely but assertively and explain she has no right to tell you or any other member when they are and aren't welcome. I would also TELL her any physical contact between her and my dog were off limits


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What makes your situation worse is this was just some idiot in another class. I would report it and next class confront her nicely but assertively and explain she has no right to tell you or any other member when they are and aren't welcome. I would also TELL her any physical contact between her and my dog were off limits[/QUOTE]

I already contacted the club by email, and I am definitely planning on putting this woman in her place next week.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

You really don't want to know what I would have done to that lady.. 

First off, NO ONE, not even my instructor corrects my dog. That is *MY* job, no one elses. Even in SchH, my TD will not correct the dog, he will INSTRUCT me how to handle it or give me pointers, but never will he correct them.

Please, for the sake of your puppy do not let people approach him and allow them (no matter who they are) to treat him like that. It not only could cause physical damage but emotional and behavioural as well. Bad, bad, bad situation.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am still considering quitting. There were other instructors and club officials there, and no one did a thing.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think you handled it quite well. Now that it is over you can break it down and see what you might want to do differently. 

When people are telling you something, suggesting things, etc, the best bet is to listen politely and stay calm for your dog. It is up to you whether or not you choose to actually use anything they suggest. 

When people reach for your dog, to correct him, or whatever, I think you need to have a plan ready, some what to cut the person off from your dog and at the same time be calm and collected for your dog. Use a body block if necessary, step between the lady and your dog, and have a statement ready like, "I will correct MY dog, thank you." Not a question, a statement. Spoken clear and calm, but not to be argued with.

It sounds like your obedience class was not so much to blame. Crazy, pushy people exist in the world and she just happened to be training and the same facility as yours. 

Please do not quit because your dog NEEDS to work in a class setting with other dogs and people. This is evident at the amount of barking going on. You cannot do this in a vaccume. It is really hard when our dogs are acting up and embarrassing, if that lady did that to me, I probably would have thought she was someone too. 

But by someone else HITTING your dog, if he is at all leery of people, that will make him more so. All the more reason to get him out and have him see and meet and work alongside NORMAL people. 

Registering your complaint will be helpful to the training facility. I do not know what they can do about it, but I hope they confront her about it.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

TitonsDad said:


> It would have gotten ugly between her/Titon and/or me/her if that was us. But I have a very short fuse so kudos to you for restraint.


 
Same here. I dont think Elvis would have done much but me on the other hand... forget it. It would have gotten really ugly.  But good on you for your restraint! That takes will power!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wolfie is barking because this is his second class ever, and he is excited to see all those dogs in one area. I might add that he barked considerably less this time. Only when we first walked in, and then he got right down to work without a peep during class, and for the rest of the night. He encounters many dogs on his daily walks, etc. I take him everywhere and he is well socialized. I would have gladly listened to any advice she or anyone had to offer. Her golden retriever is very well trained, and very smart, but I did notice that she is extremely mean to him. If I do end up quitting, I am not quitting obedience training. I will find another school. There are a lot of them around.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I WISH my instructor would have taken on Beansy tonight, LOL!!!!

She was a pistol. Halfway through the class I was ready to KILL her. We have three young shepherds in there, and at first tonight she seemed the worst. The boy started barking like a maniac halfway through and made me feel better, and the shep next to me started acting almost as bad as Beansy by the end. 

Obedience classes can be a real pain. The instructor took the second shep and got her to do a perfect come front and then sit. I said, "he he he I want to see you do that with MY dog." She did not take me up on it.


----------



## Jgk2383 (Aug 5, 2009)

To add.. I also would quit but not until I found another school.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Wolfie is barking because this is his second class ever, and he is excited to see all those dogs in one area. I might add that he barked considerably less this time. Only when we first walked in, and then he got right down to work without a peep during class, and for the rest of the night. He encounters many dogs on his daily walks, etc. I take him everywhere and he is well socialized. I would have gladly listened to any advice she or anyone had to offer. Her golden retriever is very well trained, and very smart, but I did notice that she is extremely mean to him. If I do end up quitting, I am not quitting obedience training. I will find another school. There are a lot of them around.


I am right there with you on the barking. Bear and Beansy were in their third ever class tonight. Beansy barked at one dog once, and Bear did not bark at anyone. Last week the barking was worse, and the first week it was awful with Beansy. Beansy kept trying like heck to pull me into the other dogs though. Yes, they are excited about seeing the people and the dogs in close quarters. They do need this. Bear and Beansy are probably not as well socialized as wolfie, but I would not let some participant make me quit and lose my money.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I agree, that woman should not be allowed back- in fact, I'd demand it. Geez, she attacked your dog for crying out loud! I'd tell them it's her or me and if it's me, it's with my money back


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

hit my dog i dare you. i dont hit my dog and i will be damned if someone is gonna. a friend of mine that i have known pretty much all my life came over when ava was like 2 months old. she went potty on the floor while he was here. he looked at me and said " your dog went on the floor. do you want me to stick her nose in it and beat her?" i looked him right in the eye and said "if you lay a finger on my dog that will be the last thing you ever use that hand for." i dont care who you are no one has the right to hit my dog.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

i would have exploded. restraint be d.a.m.n.e.d!!!!! I DON'T THINK SO!!!! The ONLY one correcting my dogs for ANYTHING is myself or my husband. I anxiously wait to hear about her reaction (if she's there again) when you go off on her.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

armymp1014 said:


> hit my dog i dare you. i dont hit my dog and i will be damned if someone is gonna. a friend of mine that i have known pretty much all my life came over when ava was like 2 months old. she went potty on the floor while he was here. he looked at me and said " your dog went on the floor. do you want me to stick her nose in it and beat her?" i looked him right in the eye and said "if you lay a finger on my dog that will be the last thing you ever use that hand for." i dont care who you are no one has the right to hit my dog.


One time Ozzy peed in the floor, and my boyfriend grabbed him, stuck his nose in it, and bopped him on the butt, saying, "NO, bad dog!" 

I'm normally an easy-going person, but I got up in his face, and said, "Don't you lay a hand on my dog, EVER. He's MY dog, and you will NOT treat him like that."

Ozzy is the only thing we fight about. I'm all about positive reinforcement, raising with a tender, loving, but firm hand. He believes in punishment and thinks it's best that the dog respects him out of fear. My dog will not be raised like that, sorry.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Konotashi said:


> One time Ozzy peed in the floor, and my boyfriend grabbed him, stuck his nose in it, and bopped him on the butt, saying, "NO, bad dog!"
> 
> I'm normally an easy-going person, but I got up in his face, and said, "Don't you lay a hand on my dog, EVER. He's MY dog, and you will NOT treat him like that."
> 
> Ozzy is the only thing we fight about. I'm all about positive reinforcement, raising with a tender, loving, but firm hand. He believes in punishment and thinks it's best that the dog respects him out of fear. My dog will not be raised like that, sorry.


 
which is good because Ozzy is doing sooooooo well in your care. He's learned so much!!!! I dont like how my husband handles the dogs when something goes wrong and thats one of the things we argue about the most lol. He told me the other night i care more about the dogs than i do him. told him he was full of it. Care more about how the dogs are raised and he's a PITA about being on the same page! Men!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow if that was me and i knew what car that lady drove, she'd be driving home with flat tires.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

When Ozzy pees in the floor, I see it as my fault for not having taken him out more often. My bf sees it as he should know better and therefore, should be punished for his actions. 

I don't see anything as the dog's fault. He sees everything as the dog's fault. If Ozzy does something 'wrong' it's because I goofed somewhere, not Ozzy.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Wow if that was me and i knew what car that lady drove, she'd be driving home with flat tires.


 
i'd help with that!!!

@Konotashi~ i understand that. My husband is convinced that rubbing their nose in it when they have an accident is going to teach them anything about NOT doing it. The only thing it will teach is not to do it while you're there.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> i'd help with that!!!
> 
> @Konotashi~ i understand that. My husband is convinced that rubbing their nose in it when they have an accident is going to teach them anything about NOT doing it. *The only thing it will teach is not to do it while you're there.*


Those are the exact words I told him.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

The lady grabbed Wolfie's collar? Corrected him? Then she hit Wolfie? Geeze Louise. Oh. My. Goodness. I'd like to send you a gold medal for patience and restraint.


----------



## VChurch (Jun 14, 2010)

Our first night of obedience class, Minna barked at the other dogs (out of fear/anxiousness) and the instructor grabbed her collar and put her in a sit -- which upset me a bit because Minna was not too happy about some stranger grabbing her collar and forcing her around. But I got over it, and it hasn't happened again. Think the instructor also realizes that Minna is one of more well-behaved and well-trained pups in class.


WolfiesMom you definitely have some patience. I would have a heart attack if anyone popped my dog on the muzzle. I don't blame you for wanting to quit. Poor Wolfie.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh I would go back again and I would tell that woman if she touches my dog again I will have her arrested!!!! Then I would quit! Good grief the reason you are there is to teach your dog. Grrrrrr, I am mad and it did not even happen to me.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

If you like your class and you like your instructor, I wouldn't quit.

I would however, go after that woman with 'evil' in mind I know it happened fast, and you didn't have time to react, to bad, cause I would have said "WHO THE HECK ARE YOU?" when she first started in. 

I would go back, and if she came near me or my dog, there would be alot of fur flying from me not the dog.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zoeys mom said:


> Wowza I would have lopped that woman on her nose instructor/club official or not- nice use of restraint


That's exactly what I would have done.

Hit my dog, get your *** kicked. End of story.


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I know I now have some years of experience and it is not so easy when you are first starting out. But, I never allow anyone, even the instructor, to touch or work my dog.

There are times when it might be useful, maybe, but I can't think of a time where it would be required. If my dog and I are not so good at something, we will be that way together until I get it.

Now, there are a few people I would let handle my dog, but their abilities are really remarkable so they are an exception and it would only be in certain situations. In a class or obedience school type deal, probably not. I have, more than once taken hold of an instructors arm and said, "You weren't going to touch my dog were you?" when they came in to correct. Yes, I know it is easier when you have confidence in the situation, but still think about it.

A friend of mine has taken a dog in class when she is instructing. Her purpose never to fix the dog or correct it, but only to show the owner how well the dog can do it really. This helps the owner stop concentrating on the dog as the one who is needing to learn.
I have seen some strange things done by people in classes, especially those instructing them.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

My husband wants me to go back and if she starts again to have her arrested. I just got an email from the club saying that they are taking my complaint VERY seriously and will get back to me. So I will wait and see what happens.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

selzer said:


> I think you handled it quite well. Now that it is over you can break it down and see what you might want to do differently.
> 
> When people are telling you something, suggesting things, etc, the best bet is to listen politely and stay calm for your dog. It is up to you whether or not you choose to actually use anything they suggest.
> 
> ...


I think Selzer really put it well. Specially about saying how your dog obviously will really benefit from the group experience. 

You have an advantage at this point cause there is so much you can do BETWEEN classes that will start showing improvement in classes. This is more a 'socialization' event that he's having issues with than an 'obedience' issue.

So making up visits during the week to places that will similiarly stimulate and excite him, but that you can use distance to keep him calm and get him used to the experience. As well as TONS OF TREATS to get his attention and reward him when he's quiet.

Have you started up any clicker training? Using the clicker in conjunction with the attention training will really be clear and rewarding and (along with only gradually getting closer to when he's overwhelmed) work well.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I don't know what to say, I don't know what I would have done if I were you. I can be very reactive but I've been trying to control myself. it's such a shame to have classes tainted with a negative experience. What gets me mad is if Woffie has this barking issue doesn't this person realize that going after him is only going to make him more reactive. Even I have realized that correcting in some situations will only enforce reactivity, and Im not even a professional trainer. And saying that he won't be allowed back, what kind of poop is that, isn't the purpose of going to school to address issues as well as learn.
The reason I went back to my trainer with Lakota is because before I even brought her home, I took Apache & Kiya to a class or two to see if there was any reactivity to the other dogs. I was thrilled that both of them were so happy to go there and behaved perfect around the other dogs. So why they don't behave so good if they see a loose dog or certain houses where dogs run the fence barking at us on a walk I don't know.
Well there's lots of exercises you can do to help him over come this barking issue.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

kiya said:


> I don't know what to say, I don't know what I would have done if I were you. I can be very reactive but I've been trying to control myself. it's such a shame to have classes tainted with a negative experience. What gets me mad is if Woffie has this barking issue doesn't this person realize that going after him is only going to make him more reactive. Even I have realized that correcting in some situations will only enforce reactivity, and Im not even a professional trainer. And saying that he won't be allowed back, what kind of poop is that, isn't the purpose of going to school to address issues as well as learn
> This is almost exactly what his trainer said to me.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

if you like your OB class don't quit because
of this woman. apparently she has no authority
there. don't hold your OB class responsible for this woman.
the woman was wrong and out of place. your
OB class had nothing to do with her actions.
here's what we're going to do. we'll wait for her
after class. i'll squirt her neck with the water bottle
and then we'll slap an e-collar on her and turn it up
to the highest level and zap her and for good measures
we'll put a prong on her and give her a heavy handed
correction.

does your dog bark at other dogs when you're out
with him? maybe you could set up some meetings
with the members of your OB class to meet
with you and your dog to do some training
and socializing. work with your dog often.
he'll come around.

inhale, reflect, release,


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> if you like your OB class don't quit because
> of this woman. apparently she has no authority
> there. don't hold your OB class responsible for this woman.
> the woman was wrong and out of place. your
> ...


No, he is perfectly behaved when we are on walks. He doesn't bark or react to other dogs barking. As soon as class starts, he stops and gets down to work. The instructor says it's like he's announcing that he has arrived and he is the dominant dog. Wolfie is very much an alpha dog. He refuses to lie down in class. No one can get him to do it. He will lie down outside, on the beach, on our walks, in Petsmart, anywhere I tell him to and on the first command. He just won't do it in class, and the instructor thinks it all has to do with his dominant dog issue.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think like you on this one. don't let
your BF punish your dog.



Konotashi said:


> When Ozzy pees in the floor, I see it as my fault for not having taken him out more often. My bf sees it as he should know better and therefore, should be punished for his actions.
> 
> I don't see anything as the dog's fault. He sees everything as the dog's fault. If Ozzy does something 'wrong' it's because I goofed somewhere, not Ozzy.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is he being dominant or is really excited. don't let
him get away with not laying down in class.



Wolfiesmom said:


> No, he is perfectly behaved when we are on walks. He doesn't bark or react to other dogs barking. As soon as class starts, he stops and gets down to work. The instructor says it's like he's announcing that he has arrived and he is the dominant dog. Wolfie is very much an alpha dog. He refuses to lie down in class. No one can get him to do it. He will lie down outside, on the beach, on our walks, in Petsmart, anywhere I tell him to and on the first command. He just won't do it in class, and the instructor thinks it all has to do with his dominant dog issue.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> is he being dominant or is really excited. don't let
> him get away with not laying down in class.


My thoughts are that he's really excited, but the instructor says it's dominance.I can see his excitement escalate as soon as we pull up to the parking lot. If I go back, I am going early next week. The instructor has offered to meet me there early to work on his downs. The funniest thing is that he is the best on his stay command. He is the only one in the class that will sit and stay and not move no matter how far I walk away, even with all the other dogs moving around.


----------



## shannonrae (Sep 9, 2010)

If crazy lady did that to Birbo she may very well get bitten!


----------



## kiwilrdg (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a behavior issue that needs to be corrected rather than just quitting. The woman is the one with the bad behavior and if you quit you will just reinforce her actions. Stick with it until she is the one who cannot return to the class.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I wouldn't quit the class. I wouldn't allow another person to change my path because of their actions.

Be very proud of Wolfie, he reacted very well having a total stranger snatch him around. It was a bad experiance, but it seems it was worse for you than Wolfie. I would have fallen on the floor had someone snatched Hondo, whacked him on the nose and he didn't bite them. 

Take the best of the situation and realize that Wolfie trusts you'll keep him safe, therefore wasn't too much bothered by the lady's actions. 

If it were me...I'd return to the class. Scope out the room and look for the lady. Walk right in her direction with Wolfie barking his fool head off. I'd make sure I was a as close into her space as possible...all the while Wolfie barking like an excited pup. If she approached me, I'd burn her in the spot....I'd give her my best 'I've got a can of whoop a$$, with your name written all over it' look and tell her in my best demon possessed voice, "Don't ever touch my dog". Then with a flip of the head, I'd walk away. Then I'd correct Wolfie so he stops barking.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Many years ago when the Boy was a baby (he is now 8) and we lived in the city I picked our older male up from the grooming shop. I had the baby buggy, a HUGE blue and silver old style carriage that took up a great deal of the sidewalk. I had our old boy walking behind the carriage (this way he was blocked off from passersby- I don't trust freaks on the street). The street the groomer was on was hilly and several of the homes had front yards that ended in stone walls along the sidewalk. Some crazy guy came running off the yard and jumped down by us. He was screaming at my dog, hit him and said it bit me!!! (the dog did not bite- in fact he seemed confused as to what had just happened).

I told the guy "If you want to actually be bitten hit the dog again" and calmly called the police. He started to swing a giant tree limb at my dog- while I aid don't hit my dog and stood between him and the dog. It was really tough as the guy was crazy and I also had my baby with me!
I had continued walking while calling 911...but back toward the corner where I had noted a police car moments earlier. They hauled that guy off (not because he hit my dog- but because something was clearly wrong with him). Like your situation it all happened so quickly- and I never had a plan for what if because who ever imagines someone hitting your dog?! I sure developed one after that- my other dogs would not likely have been so calm.

I applaud how you handled it- even in a class setting I would likely have been calling the police. I have a low tolerance level for people.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I wouldn't quit the class. I wouldn't allow another person to change my path because of their actions.
> 
> Be very proud of Wolfie, he reacted very well having a total stranger snatch him around. It was a bad experiance, but it seems it was worse for you than Wolfie. I would have fallen on the floor had someone snatched Hondo, whacked him on the nose and he didn't bite them.
> 
> ...


OMG HAHAHAHAHA!

:spittingcoffee: 

:rofl:


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

dogsnkiddos said:


> Many years ago when the Boy was a baby (he is now 8) and we lived in the city I picked our older male up from the grooming shop. I had the baby buggy, a HUGE blue and silver old style carriage that took up a great deal of the sidewalk. I had our old boy walking behind the carriage (this way he was blocked off from passersby- I don't trust freaks on the street). The street the groomer was on was hilly and several of the homes had front yards that ended in stone walls along the sidewalk. Some crazy guy came running off the yard and jumped down by us. He was screaming at my dog, hit him and said it bit me!!! (the dog did not bite- in fact he seemed confused as to what had just happened).
> 
> I told the guy "If you want to actually be bitten hit the dog again" and calmly called the police. He started to swing a giant tree limb at my dog- while I aid don't hit my dog and stood between him and the dog. It was really tough as the guy was crazy and I also had my baby with me!
> I had continued walking while calling 911...but back toward the corner where I had noted a police car moments earlier. They hauled that guy off (not because he hit my dog- but because something was clearly wrong with him). Like your situation it all happened so quickly- and I never had a plan for what if because who ever imagines someone hitting your dog?! I sure developed one after that- my other dogs would not likely have been so calm.
> ...


Wow! That's just nuts! Maybe he's related to the lady that hit Wolfie! lol


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I wouldn't quit the class. I wouldn't allow another person to change my path because of their actions.
> 
> Be very proud of Wolfie, he reacted very well having a total stranger snatch him around. It was a bad experiance, but it seems it was worse for you than Wolfie. I would have fallen on the floor had someone snatched Hondo, whacked him on the nose and he didn't bite them.
> 
> ...


I love this!!! LOL


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> is he being dominant or is really excited. don't let
> him get away with not laying down in class.


I also just think he's over stimulated and excited. How often are you INDOORS with other dogs. I'd come way early and work ATTENTION AND FOCUS in the hall with treats/clicker. 

Clearly YOU are to be ignored if he's in a WHOOHOO mood. And if a fistfull of liver puts you in the picture as suddenly being at least as fun and interesting as barking like a madman, then a fistfull of liver is the route I would go.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I also just think he's over stimulated and excited. How often are you INDOORS with other dogs. I'd come way early and work ATTENTION AND FOCUS in the hall with treats/clicker.
> 
> Clearly YOU are to be ignored if he's in a WHOOHOO mood. And if a fistfull of liver puts you in the picture as suddenly being at least as fun and interesting as barking like a madman, then a fistfull of liver is the route I would go.


Good idea. The instructor doesn't believe in using treats, just a lot of praise, but I might sneak in a few to get his attention.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

I agree with the others who say that the obedience club did not have anything to do with this person. In fact, they are going to address her behaviour with her. 

I realize that this happened very quickly but if there is a next time (with someone else), you will be prepared and react differently.

You did the right thing, after the fact by reporting her and let the club will deal with her. They cannot afford to ignor this.

Continue going and work on your dog. If you see her again, I would totally ignor her and make a point of avoiding her. No nead to make going to class anymore stressful for your dog, as he will pick up on it. Her reaction was wrong, leave it at that.


----------



## trish07 (Mar 5, 2010)

I can't beleive what I have just read!!!! WTF???? What the **** she thought???

Seriously, I would have hit her so bad! You don't touch to mY dog, nor any other dog anyways!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She's lucky Wolfie was so nice. My boxers would have ate her alive. Stalking up to a strange dog, screaming at the owner and then grabbing the dog and hitting him? Sounds like a huge dog bite waiting to happen. It's possible you could have her for assault on you.


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

Wolfiesmom - You showed impressive restraint, far better than many of us would have. The fact that you kept your composure makes the woman who hit Wolfie look even crazier. Glad the Obedience Class folks at least got back to you, hopefully there will be serious consequences for "crazy dog hitting lady". Happy to hear you are going to go back next week.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I suggest that you carry a spray bottle and the next time someone reaches for your dog to correct it, you say "NO!" in a firm voice while spraying them with the bottle. It may take a few repetitions but I'm sure they'll learn. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## tatiana (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow, I got short of breath reading your post. I really admire your restraint. It would have ended differently had the scene involved me and my dog.

The only thing I would have done differently is call the police and file a report on her. You certainly had enough witnesses.

If she is not kicked out, I'd go someone else to train because it would seem to me the club is more interested in HER money than anyone else's and must be intimidated by her bully attitude and actions. As you said, they're not the only obedience club around.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Jelpy said:


> I suggest that you carry a spray bottle and the next time someone reaches for your dog to correct it, you say "NO!" in a firm voice while spraying them with the bottle. It may take a few repetitions but I'm sure they'll learn.
> 
> Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


It might work on that person a lot quicker than it would work on Wolfie! LOL! One of his favorite past times is getting his face in the hose, or under the tub faucet and getting it all wet. If anyone had actually sprayed his face, he would have wagged his tail in delight and haunted that person all night to do it again!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

So why do they use spray bottles anyway? All of this was wrong on so many levels


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

MrsMiaW said:


> Wolfiesmom - You showed impressive restraint, far better than many of us would have. The fact that you kept your composure makes the woman who hit Wolfie look even crazier. Glad the Obedience Class folks at least got back to you, hopefully there will be serious consequences for "crazy dog hitting lady". Happy to hear you are going to go back next week.


I had to go compose myself in the corner, while the trainer took Wolfie and worked on heeling and sit around some cones. I was ok at first, working Wolfie myself , right after it happened. Then, it overwhelmed me, and I started to get upset. The trainer noticed and offered to take Wolfie for me while I calmed myself down. I was so furious that I started to cry. Now I am embarrassed by that reaction.


----------



## XTOL (Jun 9, 2010)

Wow...cant believe that. To go up to a strange
dog and do that. Not only is it wrong but its really
stupid.

Im with the others...dont quit your class on account
of this person. They say dogs live in the moment.
I bet Wolfie has forgotten all about it and so should
you. But I bet he will remember this person if he sees
her again and so should you! If she even looks your way
give her your best evil look. Practice in front of the mirror...


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree on calling the police! Sounds like assault to me. What a nutjob!!

You really did do great controlling yourself and can be proud of Wolfie for not reacting badly!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I am absolutely APPAULED by this. We just had an obdience class last night and cannot imagine anyone doing that. People never cease to amaze me-lately it's been in a disappointing way.

Of course you can find another place to go-BUT if you like this place I would not let that women determine that for you. 

Don't be embarrassed about crying-you were flooded with emotions when this happened-just like me reading your post.

Oh my gosh-I could go on and on about how wrong this was on so many levels....


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Stosh said:


> So why do they use spray bottles anyway? All of this was wrong on so many levels


So one day when your dog is old and cranky, and someone picks up a spray bottle, they get their arm torn off for no apparent reason when the dog has finally had enough 
I love when people come up with cute little ways of psychologically abusing their dogs under the guise of being "humane".
How about spraying your spouse in the face every time they left crumbs on the counter? I'm sure one day when they're finished slicing their bread, they'll just park the knife in your back instead of where it belongs.
There is a fine line between correction and passive aggressive sadism.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> How about spraying your spouse in the face every time they left crumbs on the counter?


Oh can I? I think that might work to solve the 'let's try my beard/mustache and leave the clippings all over the sink"!! I do think the spray bottle would be much more humane than the Louisville Slugger I eyeball at kmart!


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

wow! I'm sorry that happened to you. If someone walked up to Dodger or any of my dogs for that matter and hit on of them I'd hit them back just to see how they would like it. I'm sure if someone hit Dodger he'd bite them. i know I would. People are stupid and crazy sometimes. I'm amazed at your restraint because God knows I would have gone ballistic on that lady for laying a hand on my dog.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> How about spraying your spouse in the face every time they left crumbs on the counter? I'm sure one day when they're finished slicing their bread, they'll just park the knife in your back instead of where it belongs.


I was poking holes in a potatoe getting it ready for the pit, but was utilizing the wrong fork. Hubby who is tool obsessive, couldn't believe I was doing that with the improper tool and reached over to show me how to do it with the correct tool....

....now, who in their right mind would reach over to a woman stabbing something with a fork while he told her how she was doing it all wrong.....

I poked him in the hand....it was an accident, really. But now when I'm stabbing a potatoe he doesn't say a word. Hec, I could use a plastic spoon and he isn't going to get involved. I'm thinking that worked better than if I had used a spray bottle and sprayed him in the face.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

As other's have said, I don't think you should quit since this woman is not associated with the training club in any way, shape, or form. If they write you back and say "she can do what she wants!", then quit. But it sounds like your instructor was just as appaled as you were.

I know it happened quickly and you were in shock, but I guess it's a lesson that no matter what you've got to be the advocate for your dog. Instructor, club director, or anything else--she has no right to do that and needs to be told that.

Not sure I'd tell her off next time you see her as that could cause a nasty reputation for yourself, but I'd definitely approach her next time you see her and make sure she knows that that kind of behavior is not acceptable.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I was poking holes in a potatoe getting it ready for the pit, but was utilizing the wrong fork. Hubby who is tool obsessive, couldn't believe I was doing that with the improper tool and reached over to show me how to do it with the correct tool....
> 
> ....now, who in their right mind would reach over to a woman stabbing something with a fork while he told her how she was doing it all wrong.....
> 
> I poked him in the hand....it was an accident, really. But now when I'm stabbing a potatoe he doesn't say a word. Hec, I could use a plastic spoon and he isn't going to get involved. I'm thinking that worked better than if I had used a spray bottle and sprayed him in the face.


:rofl: Asserting dominance in the kitchen is important! 
My point was just that IMHO it's an ineffective way to harrass your dog without teaching them to behave correctly. It does get them to stop barking, but that's just because they're pausing to plot your death in the most efficient way possible


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Lilie said:


> I was poking holes in a potatoe getting it ready for the pit, but was utilizing the wrong fork. Hubby who is tool obsessive, couldn't believe I was doing that with the improper tool and reached over to show me how to do it with the correct tool....
> 
> ....now, who in their right mind would reach over to a woman stabbing something with a fork while he told her how she was doing it all wrong.....
> 
> I poked him in the hand....it was an accident, really. But now when I'm stabbing a potatoe he doesn't say a word. Hec, I could use a plastic spoon and he isn't going to get involved. I'm thinking that worked better than if I had used a spray bottle and sprayed him in the face.


:rofl: oh my gosh thats hilarious. Must remember that one.. 

And as for the beard trimmings on sinks... OH MY GOD I HATE THAT. My ex said he honestly didn't notice the clippings all over the sink after. He must have been blind


----------



## Smiling_Shepherd (Aug 23, 2010)

OP, you showed much greater restraint than I would have in the same situation









Hope it works out better for you the next time or in another class


----------



## Pleopard (Aug 21, 2010)

She'd have first hand knowledge just what a smack to the snout feels like.


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Mia barks a lot...she is so excited to see all the other dogs. You are taking Wolfie to OB classes and that will help (with the barking). I know just how you feel. As for the crazy lady. Tell her to back off or you will make sure she is never allowed back!


----------



## blackviolet (Jun 17, 2010)

I had a trainer jerk the **** out of Godric one time, and afterward, I was so angry at her and at myself for allowing her to touch him. I can't even imagine how pissed I'd be if she actually SMACKED him, AND she wasn't even a trainer! Ugh, WTF is wrong with some people?

Godric barks every time we stop the truck, no matter where we are, haha. Even if we're stopping at a stop sign sometimes! He's just excited and talkative, and announces to the world that he has arrived. And if another dog barks too? Forget it! 

The schutzhund trainer says that the barking is natural because he's an excited puppy, and it's also genetic. He tells us to just let him do it. Don't correct it, but don't encourage it. We usually try to distract him some, and after he's been there a while, especially after he gets to go up and sniff some dogs, he mellows out. If he doesn't get to sniff them, it gets worse, because of the frustration.

Anyway, one day we got there and had just gotten out of the car, so of course Godric's suuuuper excited, and then he hears other dogs in crates in nearby cars start barking, so he's just barking up a storm. He was really pulling to go forward, so I just stopped and stood still for a minute (he was still barking, of course). A lady came up and told me in a rather snotty way, "You really need to stop that. There's no reason for him to be barking right now."

I kinda laughed and blew her off. If the trainer says not to correct him, why would I listen to her? Her pup wouldn't even bark at the decoy when I saw it on the field. I mean, they still let Godric sit on the sidelines and hang out and watch the dogs on the field, and when he barks, I'm always worried he's being annoying or something, and I'm not quite sure if he should still be out there, since no one else (even those with puppies) hangs out on the sidelines with their dogs. But as long as the trainer said it was okay, that's what we do.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Just out of curiosity - I wonder how hard the woman hit the dog?


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Just out of curiosity - I wonder how hard the woman hit the dog?


Not hard, just a slap on the muzzle. It didn't even phase Wolfie, but it sure phased me.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Wolfiesmom said:


> Not hard, just a slap on the muzzle. It didn't even phase Wolfie, but it sure phased me.


 
That is great that Wolfiw wasn't impacted too much by that idiot.

When we did our herding training a while back, Baron (2 3/4 yo male GSD) loved it even when the trainer bopped him on the muzzle when he would get too enthusiastic about chasing the sheep. She had this long flexible stick (a rod? or staff?) and would reach out and bop the dogs when they chomped the sheep too much. Although she had told all of us in the group that she might have to do that, since all of the dogs were GSD's and none had ever seen a sheep before.

A few actually quit and ran back to the owners who were in the ring with the dog, sheep and the trainer but Baron must have thought it was real fun since he didin't let a few muzzle whacks slow him down very much. I swear that he was smiling as he ran around the ring chasing the sheep.

So hopefully your Wolfie also won't even remember that idiot hitting his muzzle (and lets hope that the next dog she tries something stupid like that will bite her!). Or at least scare the **** out of her!


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Geeze, I would have immediately asked who the **** she was, because the way it sounded she was VERY rude to you and assaulted your dog. 

I can take you being rude to me all day long, but you touch my animal it's on. lol If she tried that with J she wouldn't have an arm. 

And she gave him prong corrections? WTF, who walks up, even a trainer, and starts correcting your dog after it barks?


----------



## JuliePgh (Aug 29, 2010)

If you like the facility, don't let one person's stupidity & mean spirit push you out, especially since this was just a member. The other people/officials nearby may not have seen or been paying attention to what happened.... give them the benefit of the doubt, but DO let the people in charge know (and point this woman out to them so they know who it is). They should at the very least give her a warning, and maybe kick her out of the facility. And I agree with all the advice above... this is your dog, no different than your child (in terms of this discussion, I mean).... You wouldn't let another person come up and hit your child, so don't let anyone discipline/hit your dog either. if they want to suggest something, that's fine, as long as it's done nicely and with the intent to help. You have the right to walk away, say 'no' and to warn someone away. Assert yourself as needed, but don't let this person's actions force you out if it's a place that's good for you and your dog. Good luck!


----------



## Linzi (Mar 23, 2010)

I still suffer with the guilt of not defending my German Shepherd 31 year's ago.I was a young trainee veterinary nurse working in the rspca animal hospital when an emaciated Shepherd with burn's on his back was brought in by an inspector.After month's of us all nursing him back to health i adopted him.As time went by i though it would be a good idea to take him dog training.One the first night i walked him in he lay on the floor and crawled,he was terrified.One of the instructor's walked over, took his lead, and dragged him across the floor.Shane wet himself with fear,and me, well i stood there in shock and did nothing.You did the right thing when you complained as you are righting a wrong,i wish i had done the same for my dog.Linzi


----------

